# Progesterone influence and implantation bleeding



## itwillhappen

Ufff...I have to ask...
So this is our first month of assisted conception. We chose do :sex: on our own (if I can say this) instead on IUI. The short version: Clomid 5-9, trigger shot day 14, progesterone starting day 19, twice a day (Endometrin). Dr said to test June 1st. I've been tempted and tested earlier with negative results :(

With the exception of O days when I had some cramps, I didn't have pregnancy symptoms...just some cramping here and there, bloated, mild sore breast, and I was going very often to pee :blush: To me...nothing out of usual...

Yesterday was day 28th and I had some cramps, some emotional episodes (I don't really have to be pregnant to be emotional :p), I suddenly felt tired and took a nap around 2pm, woke up and got a terrible headache that lasted for hours. I also start having some brownish and pinkish discharge. Now I am freaking out that it's AF and that I am not pregnant :(

Still...there is a possibility of having implantation bleeding. My discharge is only when I wipe or when the progesterone is leaking (tmi)...so there is no bleeding...So far so good. 

My concern (and here is where I would like your feedback) is how the progesterone can play a role in this? I mean is it AF and the Progesterone doesn't "allow" it to come? Shall I continue taking it? 

Tomorrow morning (June 1st) I will test again and then call the dr. However, I would like to hear your opinion. If it's implantation bleeding, and I get a negative...can I get a positive later? And after how many days shall I try again? 

Thank you in advance...hope to hear about other experiences with progesterone and pregnancy.


----------



## StephHastings

I believe ( I am not a DR) but you need more progesterone to make sure you stay pregnant if you are.. Implantation bleeding can occur and normally it takes 2 days for the egg to attach to the uterine wall. So i would wait 2 days then test. Yes, i would keep taking progesterone help.. It will only help you.. If you dont have enough progesterone in your body it can cause you to M/C. Again, if its IB you will get a negative because your body hasn't had enough time to creater the HCG hormone that is released in your urine. If you are pregnant, your progesterone should rise ( normally) and it stays higher throughout your pregnancy. I hope this helps. And if you are still unsure google it, I have learned so much by looking up my questions.. :)this is what I have been told and read all over this forum.. Don't panic.. You might just be PREGGO!! Good Luck and BABY DUST TO YOU


----------



## itwillhappen

Thank you so much for your answer.
I am so stuned. I did the test this morning and is negative. I called the nurse and she told me to stop the progesterone and let AF to come. I can't believe that she didn't consider not for one second that I might be pregnant and that might be implantation or to suggest a blood test... I mean what shall I do? Who shall I ask for a second opinion? Shall I really interupt progesterone? 
It's true that by doing it so, I can start a new cycle and so on. But still...as you said, I can have a M/C just cause I didn't give it a chance. 
I really don't know what to do now...:cry:
Last night I googled a lot and I usualy do even if ask here. Based on what I read on internet I could have an implantation bleeding. The only thing that is confusing me was the progesterone that I am taking and the way it might affect the results. 
Anybody else experienced the same thing?


----------



## StephHastings

Its hard to tell right now, and I am not sure how Progesterone could affect what you are trying to achieve ( again I am not a DR) but I would test again and see if you get that BFP! and I am going for a 2nd opinion myself, because my FS says he wants me to loose weight before he helps me..


----------



## itwillhappen

Well I had a long conversation with the dr. yesterday. I asked him how would I know that is not implantation? He said that if it would be, it would have happened earlier (~7DPO and/or 1 week befor AF "scheduled")...which kind of makes sense. The progesterone can prevent the AF and with a negative test(s) I had to stop that to allow AF. He said if is not comming in the next 2 days, to retest. 

Today is about to come and I have terible cramps :( So I guess we're starting all over. Is hard a little beat because my confidence is shaking. I keep telling myself that women succeded on the second cycle and even on the third. So I hope I'll part of the statistics :)

I asked what could have gone wrong since everything went preatty good according to the tests...He said it could be that I had "bad eggs" :wacko: I can only imagine a stinky spoiled chicken egg ...hard to accept the idea itself... It can also be one of those things when dr don't have what else to say. After all they can't test if I have bad or good eggs in that cycle unless I go under IVF...so is like a lotery...to have or not to have bad eggs :growlmad:

I also wanted to try IUI this cycle (even if is not covered by ins - treatment is not covered) but DH just started a new job and more likely he'll not be available...so I guess we'll BD on our own...Would be great to get pregnant like this with less cost. Still...I WANT TO GET PREGANT! Don't we all ? :D

Good luck to everybody! We all deserve to have our dreams come true! 
:dust:


----------

